# Western Ultra Mount 33884 for Ram 2500/3500



## jimfitzge (Oct 3, 2017)

Plow Mount




__
jimfitzge


__
Oct 9, 2017


__
1






I have a Western Ultra Mount Truck Mount Part Number 33884. Its a good shape and only a couple years old. It should fit all Ram 2500/3500 from 2010-2012 and 2013-Current Ram 2500/3500 with the Hemi. These run almost $500 new - Asking $300.


----------



## Mlogdog (Oct 16, 2017)

I’m interested in this mount would you ship to Ohio??


----------



## jimfitzge (Oct 3, 2017)

SOLD


----------

